# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Is she gonna lay tonight????

## BAD Morphs

She is due the 10th and has been moving eggs down so we will see if its tonight!!! Watch LIVE!!
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bad-morphs

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

That is a cool idea, lol.
Nothing yet. ^_^

----------


## MitsuMike

Did she lay?

----------


## BAD Morphs

Nope still broadcasting live @ http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bad-morphs

----------


## Big Gunns

What's with the stupid Macy's commercials? And now the computer spyware warnings are popping up. Make sure you have everything covered if you click that link peeps.

----------


## j_h_smith

I'm not having any issues with the web page.  4:15 pm EDT and she's not laid the eggs yet.

Jim Smith

----------


## SlitherinSisters

This is pretty cool! No eggs yet  :Sad: 

And no issues with pop ups.

----------


## MitsuMike

What does the camera look like that u have in her cage?

----------


## Warocker's Wife

she seems to be sleeping.... thanks for posting it..its way cool!  :Good Job:

----------


## Caskin

Live streaming! Oh man, I am such a sucker for these  :Very Happy:

----------


## BAD Morphs

Hey BG those are ads that ustream puts on there automatically I have no controll over those. And you might want to get your pc checked no one else seems to be having any problems  :Good Job: 

The cam being used is a regular old web cam. I have a red light bulb in a desklamp thats being used to light it up slighty for viewing.

Thanks Guys! I thought it would be a cool way to show ppl what all a female goes through and the things she does with her body when moving eggs. I plan on putting the cam in my bator in may when my first clutch starts to hatch then I can check on them without even opening the door of the bator! LOL

Oh and no she still hasn't laid yet. Its only day 29 so we are still good.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> What's with the stupid Macy's commercials? And now the computer spyware warnings are popping up. Make sure you have everything covered if you click that link peeps.


Might wanna stay off those late night sites, nothing wrong with that link from ustream.

----------


## Big Gunns

> I'm not having any issues with the web page.  4:15 pm EDT and she's not laid the eggs yet.
> 
> Jim Smith





> This is pretty cool! No eggs yet 
> 
> And no issues with pop ups.





> Hey BG those are ads that ustream puts on there automatically I have no controll over those. And you might want to get your pc checked no one else seems to be having any problems 
> 
> The cam being used is a regular old web cam. I have a red light bulb in a desklamp thats being used to light it up slighty for viewing.
> 
> Thanks Guys! I thought it would be a cool way to show ppl what all a female goes through and the things she does with her body when moving eggs. I plan on putting the cam in my bator in may when my first clutch starts to hatch then I can check on them without even opening the door of the bator! LOL


The first couple of times BG clicked on it there was no big deal, but the last time there was. BG doesn't think it's anything serious. Everyone else might not have all the PC protection that BG has. Your computers might not be flagging it. Trust BG...that site is doing something in your computer.

----------


## BAD Morphs

> The first couple of times BG clicked on it there was no big deal, but the last time there was. BG doesn't think it's anything serious. Everyone else might not have all the PC protection that BG has. Your computers might not be flagging it. Trust BG...that site is doing something in your computer.


Well thanks for the heads up then!  :Salute:

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> The first couple of times BG clicked on it there was no big deal, but the last time there was. BG doesn't think it's anything serious. Everyone else might not have all the PC protection that BG has. Your computers might not be flagging it. Trust BG...that site is doing something in your computer.


Trust me that your paranoid. That site isnt doing anything to anyones computers but showing ads and a live stream.

also bet your using crappy AV as well. Which probably let everything it, alerted you but never deleted them or moved to vault

----------


## Big Gunns

> Trust me that your paranoid. That site isnt doing anything to anyones computers but showing ads and a live stream.
> 
> also bet your using crappy AV as well. Which probably let everything it, alerted you but never deleted them or moved to vault



Actually Webroot popped up telling BG something was up. BG doesn't like it too much, but once in a while it finds something.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> Actually Webroot popped up telling BG something was up. BG doesn't like it too much, but once in a while it finds something.


Webroot IMO is worthless program. I work on computers for most of my income and i never used that program nor recommend it.

Want somthing good get kaspersky or NOD32

----------


## Big Gunns

> Webroot IMO is worthless program. I work on computers for most of my income and i never used that program nor recommend it.
> 
> Want somthing good get kaspersky or NOD32


Well it found something. Like BG said, he doesn't think it's serious, but something is up.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Looks like she adjusting the eggs  :Confused:  That was really cool!


Does this get recorded in case we miss it?


Edit: Yep she's definitely adjusting, she's upside down!

----------


## mechnut450

hey anyone interested  at about 8:40 an on she been just amoveing I betting she will blow ) it after 9am.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

She's going nuts!!!!  :Taz:  uh!!! I have a 20 minute drive to class  :Taz:  Hopefully she will let me get to class and turn this back on before she lays any!  :Please:

----------


## Jerhart

Did they hatch?

The screen is black when I try to view the camera...

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Did they hatch?
> 
> The screen is black when I try to view the camera...


You have to give it a second to load, or it will just be black. 

(no eggs yet, she's in the process of laying-at least that's what it looks like)

----------


## abi21491

Wow, she's really moving! No eggs yet!

----------


## BAD Morphs

Does this get recorded in case we miss it?

Yes Isis, there is a record option. Bad thing though is it only records for 3 hrs. But be rest assured once I see her dropping it will be recorded! I usually only use the record option when I got to bed incase she drops while I am asleep. 

The bad part about that is I only get to bed at 4am so that its only missing 30 minutes cause I get up at 730 to get the kids to school. And if I take a nap I record it incase. LOL 

And no Joshua they didn't hatch she is going to be laying them hopefully soon! LOL I have been watching her since last thursday. Her 27 days was up on the 10th so she isn't late quite yet.

Thank you everyone that has/is enjoying this! I thought it would be something cool to see the process. I am excited for may to come when my eggs that are in the bator get the webcam! LOL

----------


## pavlovk1025

I JUST WATCHED HER LAY 3 EGGS BRY!

And then some stupid looking bunny colored em and took them away. I think he's late though.

----------


## BAD Morphs

She is laying as we speak first egg is almost all the way out!!!!

----------


## mr. s

Eggs coming right NOW!!!

----------


## abi21491

Very very awesome!! My female is due next month so this is very exciting  :Smile:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

:Taz:  I new I should have gone straight to the coffee shop after class and turned this on!  :Taz:  I missed it  :Tears: 

Now you have to leave that camera running while you try and stick your hand in there  :Good Job:

----------


## BAD Morphs

> I new I should have gone straight to the coffee shop after class and turned this on!  I missed it 
> 
> Now you have to leave that camera running while you try and stick your hand in there


No Worries! I have it recorded for you! Here is the first part........
http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/6156941

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> No Worries! I have it recorded for you! Here is the first part........
> http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/6156941


Yay thank you! I went to a home improvement store to get some more landscaping stuff for our house. Serves me right for trying to make our house look nicer  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## BAD Morphs

no problem there might be another vid or two atleast depending on how long she takes. Stupid 3 hrs only recordings! WTF FML  :Rage:

----------


## j_h_smith

Congrats!  How many eggs total?

Jim Smith

----------


## BAD Morphs

She laid 7 beautiful eggs that all candlled good! Working on shortening the whole laying videos so I will post them as soon as I get done with it. But untill then here are a few pics....
Mom on her eggs

Eggs

----------


## mechnut450

lol figures I getot see her squirm   and miss the egg laying cause mom wanted to get out for a while 
 oh well.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Truly an awesome idea, and it worked out very well.  Thanks!

----------


## BAD Morphs

> lol figures I getot see her squirm   and miss the egg laying cause mom wanted to get out for a while 
>  oh well.


No prob!! I will have a speeded up video of hrs of her labor condensed into a few minutes! LOL
YouTube - Laying Eggs

----------

